# R15: Software Upgrade: 2/21/2006 ->Software Versions (10A3,1035) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

gain; Wolfpack is on his toes: He was the first to report that new software version.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53342

Latest Software Versions:
Humax: 500-10A3
Phillips: 300-1035
They are functionally identical

I am still working on obtaining a complete list what was addressed in this release:

For now, the old thread for 109f / 1031 will remain open to track issues for those with that version still. Once there is a general feeling that most users here have the newer version, it will be closed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52681

* RULES for this thread*

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the bugs and new features of the box, and "semi-track" those that have recieved the update... Large topics should have their own thread.

*BEFORE POSTING*
Verify that you have version 10A3 or 1035, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)


----------



## freezedried74

I had 109A and I was "Not scheduled" for a download. I decided to give the reset 02468 a try tonight and it installed 10A3. My initial impressions are that the menus seem to respond more quickly and the FF/Rew controls are much smoother. Also when coming out of FF the audio comes back much quicker. I am very pleased with this update so far.


----------



## techNoodle

Initial impressions may not last with this R15 beast. Let us know how things respond after 48 hours when the guide is full.


----------



## illushinz

freezedried74 said:


> I had 109A and I was "Not scheduled" for a download. I decided to give the reset 02468 a try tonight and it installed 10A3. My initial impressions are that the menus seem to respond more quickly and the FF/Rew controls are much smoother. Also when coming out of FF the audio comes back much quicker. I am very pleased with this update so far.


Agree 100%. Maybe we are just being optimistic? I think the menus are faster, and the FF/REW seem to start/stop/recover more accurately. That's all I've really seen so far.

~illushinz~
2 R15s (one on 10A3)


----------



## ISWIZ

First impression: Still unable to SL my local news. TODO list looks bad due to awaiting "repopulation". Tonight will be a better story.


----------



## Mavrick

Mine 4 R15-300's upgraded this morning and 3 are working fine but one which is set as the primary reciever was sitting on the initial setup screen which I went though again and then went in and checked the software version and this one says 1035 as the current software and 1035 as the original software.

Also on this reciever it says that the currents software is 1035, it has no time or date next to it as on the other 3.

The other 3 state 100b as the original software and 1035 as the current.

Earl whats up with this one reciever not only did I have to go through the initial setup screens again but none of my favorite lists are there any longer. All of my recorded shows are still there but that is the only things that remained everything else seems to have been reset.

Do I need to do a reset everything on this reciever and start fresh?

It currently seems to be working fine except for the fact that It dosent want to setup any SL's but that may change when the guide repopulates.


----------



## Halo

***VERSION 10A3***

The "Do you want to delete" bug (which happens when the 'jump back' button is pressed when viewing a recently recorded show) has not been fixed. Maybe next time. This is a big one for me because it forces you to start at the beginning and FFX4 all the way to when the bug took place.

The 'jump back 6 seconds' bug which doesn't always jump back 6 seconds (instead, it randomly jumps back between 3 and 6 seconds often with a -6 seconds,play a second of video, jump forward 2 seconds video glitch) has not been fixed. Not sure if I described this bug very well, as most people don't seem to notice it. It really shows up watching basketball if you watch the play clock counting down in the game you can see the random 'jump back' timings when you hit the 'jump back' button.

I do agree with above posters that the FF/Rew/Pause/Play responce has improved. I have been impressed with the R15 speed especially when recording two shows at once. My UTV would bog down in this situation but the R15 doesn't.

I don't have any comment on Series Link as this hasn't been a problem in the past with my recordings.


----------



## Bobman

I received the 10A3 update and besides a little snappier performance I see little improvement. In fact after not even using it for 10 minutes it locked up and I had to reset it. The SL and TDL limits are still there.

I have not had time to fool with the SL recording issue as the box locked up and now I have to wait until the guide data populates.


----------



## jimdoo

Viewing MyVOD while watching a recorded program and scrolling to the bottom of the list using ch down button results in a channel change in the pic in guide window. Is this by design? This happened w/ the 109A software as well as 10A3.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Mavrick said:


> Earl whats up with this one reciever not only did I have to go through the initial setup screens again but none of my favorite lists are there any longer. All of my recorded shows are still there but that is the only things that remained everything else seems to have been reset.
> 
> Do I need to do a reset everything on this reciever and start fresh?


Something certainly odd happened with your 4th unit.... Have you been "tinkering" with that one... in the sense of forcing the downloads often, adding/removing SL's outside of a normal pattern (aka like a beta tester would)...

Ultimatly it still is a computer, and it could have simply just flaked out.
If things don't appear to be working normal.... I would consider doing a full reset of the box (since it only takes about 10 minutes)....

But only if things seem to be acting weird.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jimdoo said:


> Viewing MyVOD while watching a recorded program and scrolling to the bottom of the list using ch down button results in a channel change in the pic in guide window. Is this by design? This happened w/ the 109A software as well as 10A3.


It probably wasn't done by "design"... it is probably a fall through "bug".

Since you reached the bottom of the list, the first layer GUI stopped capturing the DOWN arrow button.... So the next "listening" app caught it (which would be the small PIP window)


----------



## cabanaboy1977

jimdoo said:


> Viewing MyVOD while watching a recorded program and scrolling to the bottom of the list using ch down button results in a channel change in the pic in guide window. Is this by design? This happened w/ the 109A software as well as 10A3.


I believe it does this if you hit up when your at the top of the list to it will change the channel up. If you go back down it will change it back to the recorded program. It's kind of nice if you hit the channel down/up instead of volume down/up you can hit the reverse and it will got back to the recording.


----------



## wohlfie

Only had a few minutes to try out the new version this morning, so I did one simple test. Played a recorded show and fast forwarded all the way through it. The "Keep or Delete" prompt at the end of the recording flashed many times, as it always has.

Though a minor irritant, its one thing definately is not NOT fixed. Hopefully when they DO address it they will add a third option: 

"I got here by accidently fast-forwarding too far....please, dear god, let me rewind off the ending rather than having to start over by playing the recording from the beginning and fast forwarding through the entire program to get back to where I was".

I know, kind of wordy for a menu choice, but I am sure they can come up with something shorter....


----------



## ajseagles3

My cable DVR had the option to play from previous spot or from beginning. I liked that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wohlfie said:


> Only had a few minutes to try out the new version this morning, so I did one simple test. Played a recorded show and fast forwarded all the way through it. The "Keep or Delete" prompt at the end of the recording flashed many times, as it always has.
> 
> Though a minor irritant, its one thing definately is not NOT fixed. Hopefully when they DO address it they will add a third option:
> 
> "I got here by accidently fast-forwarding too far....please, dear god, let me rewind off the ending rather than having to start over by playing the recording from the beginning and fast forwarding through the entire program to get back to where I was".
> 
> I know, kind of wordy for a menu choice, but I am sure they can come up with something shorter....


LOL, maybe "start over" 

The UTV had is option and it was nice.


----------



## Melquiades

Got the 10A3 upgrade overnight in South Florida. Haven't had a chance to play with it much yet.

One question... if the guide is taking time to populate, does that mean it won't record shows that air over the next day?


----------



## dhsetter

I received the new version this morning and all I had time to check was that my entire To Do list was in tact.  
We will see tonight when I watch the olympics how everything else is doing.


----------



## Mavrick

Earl Bonovich said:


> Something certainly odd happened with your 4th unit.... Have you been "tinkering" with that one... in the sense of forcing the downloads often, adding/removing SL's outside of a normal pattern (aka like a beta tester would)...
> 
> Ultimatly it still is a computer, and it could have simply just flaked out.
> If things don't appear to be working normal.... I would consider doing a full reset of the box (since it only takes about 10 minutes)....
> 
> But only if things seem to be acting weird.


I thought so also and the only thing different with the 4th unit is I had about 32 SL's setup and I removed 2 or 3 of them last night for I didnt need to of them and the other I removed and then turned right around and set it back up again because it was for Nascar racing and that has now moved from NBC to FOX until July so didnt want to miss a recording.

As for forcing the downloads often I had only done that 2 or 3 times right after I got the box for I didnt now at that time the different manufactur codes and a CSR had me do it like three days in a row trying to get me to 109a when that was really the wrong software for that box being it is an R15-300 and that I already had the most current version which the CSR's later relized.

The only thing I noticed this morning that was strange was that it would not let me setup a new SL. But that may have had to do with the guide not being fully repopulated yet was going to try it again this evening when I got home.


----------



## ISWIZ

Melquiades said:


> Got the 10A3 upgrade overnight in South Florida. Haven't had a chance to play with it much yet.
> 
> One question... if the guide is taking time to populate, does that mean it won't record shows that air over the next day?


In the past they have recorded OK, they usually show in TD as an unnammed show but it does record.


----------



## pjo1966

Some weirdness since I got the update... My Recent Finds list had a few items in there that I never searched for. I am the only one in the house who uses this box, so it wasn't anyone else. I went through and deleted all the ones that didn't belong. One question... how do I delete a recent find if there are no upcoming programs? I've noticed that you can't select a recent find unless there are upcoming showings, and without being able to select it I haven't been able to get to the menu that allows you to delete that search.


----------



## ISWIZ

When in that Recent Finds menu, hit menu again and "mark and delete" should be a choice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Melquiades said:


> One question... if the guide is taking time to populate, does that mean it won't record shows that air over the next day?


The first 12 hours of the guide data loads extremely quickly... in about 5 minutes or so.

The next 12 hours is usually there in about an hour.

With the the rest of the data loading over the next 12 - 24 hours


----------



## pjo1966

ISWIZ said:


> When in that Recent Finds menu, hit menu again and "mark and delete" should be a choice.


Thanks, that did the trick...


----------



## DesignDawg

Geez. I FINALLY got the update (10A3). Last night, while I was sleeping. Do we have any word on what has been fixed/added yet?

Ricky


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Basically... it was a continuation of the 109f maintence release... some of the pieces that wheren't ready for 109f, fell off and they are in 10A3

More stability fixes.
Remote, Trick Play, and GUI performance increases
One GUI bug (that I am surprised no one found), was corrected

The next release should include some new "visable" enhancements.


----------



## grifta67

Well preliminary signs point to no "first run" fixes. Guide has populated enough data to get through tonight, and it has Lost listed to tape. Tonight's "Lost" is a repeat of the pilot episode. 

The oldest possible episode of Lost, and the R15 thinks it's first run. Sheesh.

Forget software updates, lets get a guide data quality update.


----------



## matty8199

Earl Bonovich said:


> Basically... it was a continuation of the 109f maintence release... some of the pieces that wheren't ready for 109f, fell off and they are in 10A3
> 
> More stability fixes.
> Remote, Trick Play, and GUI performance increases
> One GUI bug (that I am surprised no one found), was corrected
> 
> The next release should include some new "visable" enhancements.


I hope that in addition to these enhancements they're also working to make the box quicker and more stable as well...enhancements don't mean a thing if it takes 5 seconds for the box to respond to the remote.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> The next release should include some new "visable" enhancements.


Does this mean they're going to change the color of the light again:lol: :lol:


----------



## ISWIZ

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Does this mean they're going to change the color of the light again:lol: :lol:


The reason it was changed before was so we would all stop seeing RED!!:sure:


----------



## terrylmc

Earl Bonovich said:


> The next release should include some new "visable" enhancements.


Hopefully a visable enhancement will be some type of skip ahead feature!


----------



## wohlfie

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Does this mean they're going to change the color of the light again:lol: :lol:


BTW - when my box locked-up last weeek (first and only time -- knock on wood) the record light came on BLUE and stayed on till I gave up and Reset.

They must have a whole rainbow of colors in there so who knows....


----------



## Clint Lamor

wohlfie said:


> BTW - when my box locked-up last weeek (first and only time -- knock on wood) the record light came on BLUE and stayed on till I gave up and Reset.
> 
> They must have a whole rainbow of colors in there so who knows....


Well DirecTV showed up to install my dish today after my move from this weekend (only have one line run right now though) and I by the time the installers where leaving (by the way they where very nice and said they actually worked for DirecTV) I walked back into my bedroom and the DVR said it was downloading a new update. Box rebooted and I had the new version. I have NO idea how it is as I had to take off for work at that point so I won't get to mess around with it until tonight.


----------



## RunnerFL

grifta67 said:


> Well preliminary signs point to no "first run" fixes. Guide has populated enough data to get through tonight, and it has Lost listed to tape. Tonight's "Lost" is a repeat of the pilot episode.
> 
> The oldest possible episode of Lost, and the R15 thinks it's first run. Sheesh.
> 
> Forget software updates, lets get a guide data quality update.


By any chance have you tried removing and recreating your SL? It's possible that if the SL was created with an older version it may still have the same issues as that version of the software but re-creating it with the new version fixes the problem.

Just something to try.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

From what I have been told... 

Every unit should be at the 10A3/1035 software versions.... If you are not, then you can try the 02468 code. As the 10A3/1035 is the current software out there, and is sitting there for any unit to install.


----------



## pyatta

not sure if this is the right spot or not, my r15 upgraded overnight and now i have items in my to do list that i dont have access to.. FoxSports Midwest & Encore... i could at least guess the encore is still stuck from this weekend.. maybe reset would fix. but i haven't had fox sports since january or so... the fox sports is also a "find by" and not a series 

thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Ahh..

This would be a carry over... Since the RSN's are still flagged as channel's we recieve (all of them).

Side effect of the "quick fix" for the RSN's. (same thing for the Encore/Starz) items.


----------



## dgib

grifta67 said:


> Well preliminary signs point to no "first run" fixes. Guide has populated enough data to get through tonight, and it has Lost listed to tape. Tonight's "Lost" is a repeat of the pilot episode.
> 
> The oldest possible episode of Lost, and the R15 thinks it's first run. Sheesh.
> 
> Forget software updates, lets get a guide data quality update.


Amazingly, after the new software was installed, I see that tonight's episode of Lost was not set to record. That's a first for my R15. I'm used to getting all recordings of all SL's. I didn't remove/add it, I just left it all as is since the reboot last night when 10A3 was installed.


----------



## Calebrot

Mine taped. Tonight, after I am finished watching what I have taped, I am going to do a "reset everything", since if there are problems with this update the support crew is going to have you do that anyway. I then am not going to reset any series links until the guide is completely re-populated. I just figure it is a computer so treat it like a computer, you wouldn't upgrade the operating system without refreshing, so this way it wipes out everything you have stored and then "should" re-download the new software and reinstall it and start completely fresh. I'll let you know what happens. The other link about the direction of DirecTV over the next year and a half all ride on this unit and the other new ones working and working right. The future of this unit is very exciting. http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/pdf/DTVPdfVersion.pdf.

I still oppose having to pay for the growing pain portion until we get to that "future". Once we are there and have all this capability then charge the fee and I'll be happy to pay for it, but now is asking a bit much. Now unless they give those of us that suffered with them through this pain a discount off the "future", then I wouldn't mind.


----------



## ajseagles3

Here are my top outstanding issues. Others may have mentioned some of them, but I know at least #2 is new...

1. Series Link - Old episodes recording (just to reiterate)

2. When searching for a show by title, the titles come up by channel (for instance, "Law & Order" would be on local NBC, national NBC- both east and west, and TNT). But then, when you go to the specific one on the list you want to find episodes on, it just displays all the upcoming episodes on every channel. So, why break it down by channel if you're just going to lump them all back together again?

3. There should be an easier way to remove from the "To Do" list (especially if they can't fix the software to only record new episodes!). Simply making it work like the MyVOD and putting in the dash-dash functionality would be fine.

Otherwise, the new R15 is working nicely.


----------



## bjflynn04

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahh..
> 
> This would be a carry over... Since the RSN's are still flagged as channel's we recieve (all of them).
> 
> Side effect of the "quick fix" for the RSN's. (same thing for the Encore/Starz) items.


I have Total Choice Plus with no premium package and I just notice on the Channels I Receive List every channel is selected.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hmmm...

I just checked mine as well... sure enough.. I have them all

Seems like DirecTV has temporarily suspended the auto detection mechanism of what channels you recieve and don't recieve, until they can get it all worked out.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ajseagles3 said:


> 3. There should be an easier way to remove from the "To Do" list (especially if they can't fix the software to only record new episodes!). Simply making it work like the MyVOD and putting in the dash-dash functionality would be fine.


or mark and delete would be nice


----------



## ISWIZ

Just wanted to let you all know now, for the first time, I see in my program guide that a show is NOT going to record (R with X thru it) BUT, it is not even listed in the TODO list. If I hadn't gone into the guide for something else I'd have never known.

Unless, and I'm at work, maybe because of the reported change in the TODO list it was more than 48 hours out so it didn't show yet?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Finally got the upgrade.

Two things I noticed last night.

1) In MYVOD I thought that next the length of the program that it use to show partial next to the time if it was a partial, but it isn't there anymore

2) Was watching the daliy show and went to mark and delete and desided not mark and delete (don't remember if I exited or canceled) but i wasn't able to rewind the buffer on the daliy show at all after I backed out of mark and delete. (BTW I wasn't recording it)


----------



## JLF1233

Earl, my unit has not upgraded yet. At 06:50 CST this morning I did a reset using the 02468 method and it failed to load the new software. What should I do?
Joe



Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I have been told...
> 
> Every unit should be at the 10A3/1035 software versions.... If you are not, then you can try the 02468 code. As the 10A3/1035 is the current software out there, and is sitting there for any unit to install.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ISWIZ said:


> Just wanted to let you all know now, for the first time, I see in my program guide that a show is NOT going to record (R with X thru it) BUT, it is not even listed in the TODO list. If I hadn't gone into the guide for something else I'd have never known.
> 
> Unless, and I'm at work, maybe because of the reported change in the TODO list it was more than 48 hours out so it didn't show yet?


Yeah I have the same issue, it's due to the 100 max on the TODO list. I've got to watch the damn thing daliy.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

JLF1233 said:


> Earl, my unit has not upgraded yet. At 06:50 CST this morning I did a reset using the 02468 method and it failed to load the new software. What should I do?
> Joe


Did you only hit 02468 once and no other buttons? If you keep enter the code it doesn't work.


----------



## JLF1233

I only hit 02468 once and no other buttons. I did it from the setup menu using the restart receiver option.



cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did you only hit 02468 once and no other buttons? If you keep enter the code it doesn't work.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

JLF1233 said:


> I only hit 02468 once and no other buttons. I did it from the setup menu using the restart receiver option.


Try hitting the reset on the front of the box and when you see the first blue screen hit the 02468 code and wait. It takes a min or two to start.


----------



## JLF1233

The red reset button method worked. That along with the 02468 forced the download. Thanks for all the help.



cabanaboy1977 said:


> Try hitting the reset on the front of the box and when you see the first blue screen hit the 02468 code and wait. It takes a min or two to start.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JLF1233 said:


> The red reset button method worked. That along with the 02468 forced the download. Thanks for all the help.


 Good deal.... Isn't this place great...


----------



## JLF1233

Earl Bonovich said:


> Good deal.... Isn't this place great...


THE BEST!!!!!!!:hurah:


----------



## cabanaboy1977

JLF1233 said:


> The red reset button method worked. That along with the 02468 forced the download. Thanks for all the help.


NP, glad I could help.


----------



## dhsetter

When I do a "Find by" search on the olympics two older shows (showings with dates that are in the past) continue to populate the find list. I'm tempted to try and record them to see what it does, but since things are working well, I don't want to test my luck.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

dhsetter said:


> When I do a "Find by" search on the olympics two older shows (showings with dates that are in the past) continue to populate the find list. I'm tempted to try and record them to see what it does, but since things are working well, I don't want to test my luck.


Are they things that you have already recorded? I think the searches will show you things you have recorded in MYVOD (or in the future I think it will find showcases too).


----------



## dhsetter

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are they things that you have already recorded? I think the searches will show you things you have recorded in MYVOD (or in the future I think it will find showcases too).


Yes, but only two of them are showing. I have recorded many more than two both by using the find and the series.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

dhsetter said:


> Yes, but only two of them are showing. I have recorded many more than two both by using the find and the series.


But those two are the only ones left in MYVOD right?


----------



## dhsetter

cabanaboy1977 said:


> But those two are the only ones left in MYVOD right?


Hmm. They may be. I will have to check that out. Interesting, I never thought of that. I will check when I get home.


----------



## dochase

Anybody still having caller id problem after the upgrade? My caller id stops working after the call log reaches 24 calls. One of the reason I got the R15 over tivo box was b/c it had caller id (which i like)

D


----------



## cootminoot

if i force an upgrade or push the reset button will i lose all my series links and all the contents of my vod


----------



## Wolffpack

In MYVOD if you scroll down to the end or anywhere and hit "dash-dash" it deletes that show/group and then jumps to the top of the MYVOD. Is this the same way it worked with previous versions of the software?

Kinda a pain to clean MYVOD when you have to keep going to the bottom over and over.


----------



## Igor

If you want to delete many shows, the best way is using mark&delete

In the MYVOD screen press and select <MARK&DELETE>

I really like this feature...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> In MYVOD if you scroll down to the end or anywhere and hit "dash-dash" it deletes that show/group and then jumps to the top of the MYVOD. Is this the same way it worked with previous versions of the software?
> 
> Kinda a pain to clean MYVOD when you have to keep going to the bottom over and over.


Yep, this is the way it has worked since day one...

I have been using the mentioned Mark and Delete method


----------



## Wolffpack

Adjusting to the new environment. Tivos didn't provide a M&D but kept you in the same place in the Now Showing list.

I'll just add this interface doesn't seem natural. I'm very acustom to a "right arrow" gives you more options from the point your at and a "left arrow" moves you back to where you were. And no, this isn't a Tivo thing, it's something we all see using 'puters.


----------



## ISWIZ

cootminoot said:


> if i force an upgrade or push the reset button will i lose all my series links and all the contents of my vod


The guys aren't really ignoring you.:nono2: No, you will not lose anything except your zipcode (in the weather) if you reset.


----------



## zortapa

HELP! Give me 109A!!!

I have an Autorecord setup for the Olympics that has recorded each and every airing of the Olympics over the past 11 days. *Now it looks like 109A had screwed it up!!!!*

When I got home from work today I found the following:

a. The Olympics did not start to record at 8pm ET on my local NBC affiliate as it had done each night since the Olympics began.

b. The R15 has now scheduled the Olympics to record on the national NBC feed (which I do not get!) rather than on my local affiliate from which all previous NBC recordings were made.

[After some research, it seems that the 10A3 update reset the default for my channels from "CHANNELS I GET" to "ALL CHANNELS". D* *MUST* leave this setting alone during future updates because it can screw up EVERYONE'S TODO list.]

c. There is a new bug. When I manually set my R15 to record from my local NBC affiliate tonight (pressing the record button in the guide) a window popped up stating that my TODO list was full and asking me if I wanted to delete the lowest priority item in my TODO list. A split second later some guide data was overlayed about 50% of my screen. I had to hit EXIT to clear the corrupted screen and start over. At least I did not need to hit the reset button!

d. It seems that the 28 day rule has been broken. Today, it recorded the Women's Curling Gold Medal Final two different times. It aired live at 11am ET on USA and was repeated on CNBC at 5pm. This had NEVER happened previously. The R15 had always recorded a single episode.


----------



## DesignDawg

I don't think your problems are necessarily due to getting 10A3, but rather just the restart that happened as a result. Had you restarted your machine before you got the update, you probably would have had the same problems with 109A.

Ricky


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So still no 30 second skip ahead? I'd settle for anything, 7, 10, 15 second skip ahead?


----------



## ajseagles3

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but it's very annoying.

When I'm watching a recorded show in progress (ie: start watching a 9 pm show 9:30), the pop-up always comes up when the show stops recording at the bottom right of the screen, to either keep or delete. Then, when you keep, it kicks you out of watching the show and you have to go back in MyVOD and start FROM THE BEGINNING.

That issue has to be fixed.


----------



## zortapa

DesignDawg said:


> I don't think your problems are necessarily due to getting 10A3, but rather just the restart that happened as a result. Had you restarted your machine before you got the update, you probably would have had the same problems with 109A.
> 
> Ricky


Good thought, but I don't think so. I had to restart my R15 last weekend and none of these problems occurred. Therefore, the restart is not the issue. However, it is possible that the restart after the update was the issue, and, if so, this needs to be addressed.


----------



## zortapa

zortapa said:


> HELP! Give me 109A!!!
> 
> I have an Autorecord setup for the Olympics that has recorded each and every airing of the Olympics over the past 11 days. *Now it looks like 109A had screwed it up!!!!*
> 
> When I got home from work today I found the following:
> 
> a. The Olympics did not start to record at 8pm ET on my local NBC affiliate as it had done each night since the Olympics began.
> 
> b. The R15 has now scheduled the Olympics to record on the national NBC feed (which I do not get!) rather than on my local affiliate from which all previous NBC recordings were made.
> 
> [After some research, it seems that the 10A3 update reset the default for my channels from "CHANNELS I GET" to "ALL CHANNELS". D* *MUST* leave this setting alone during future updates because it can screw up EVERYONE'S TODO list.]
> 
> c. There is a new bug. When I manually set my R15 to record from my local NBC affiliate tonight (pressing the record button in the guide) a window popped up stating that my TODO list was full and asking me if I wanted to delete the lowest priority item in my TODO list. A split second later some guide data was overlayed about 50% of my screen. I had to hit EXIT to clear the corrupted screen and start over. At least I did not need to hit the reset button!
> 
> d. It seems that the 28 day rule has been broken. Today, it recorded the Women's Curling Gold Medal Final two different times. It aired live at 11am ET on USA and was repeated on CNBC at 5pm. This had NEVER happened previously. The R15 had always recorded a single episode.


*UPDATE:*

This morning I found that 7 of the last 10 Olympics programs were set to record on the west coast NBC feed (383) which I do not get. After manually changing all the errant scheduled recordings, I did some more searching. I found in Favorites that CHANNELS I RECEIVED = ALL CHANNELS. In other words, 10A3 seems to have lost the ability to identify the subset of channels that I receive, and _this is just one of the ways that the 10A3 update had ruined my AUTORECORD of the Olympics_.


----------



## zortapa

ajseagles3 said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but it's very annoying.
> 
> When I'm watching a recorded show in progress (ie: start watching a 9 pm show 9:30), the pop-up always comes up when the show stops recording at the bottom right of the screen, to either keep or delete. Then, when you keep, it kicks you out of watching the show and you have to go back in MyVOD and start FROM THE BEGINNING.
> 
> That issue has to be fixed.


How do you begin to watch the show in the first place? Do you tune to the channel and then rewind to the beginning? Or do you select it from MyVOD and Play it from there?

If you use the former, then this behavior makes some sense because you are tuned into that channel and the R15 needs to know what you want to do when the program has finished recording. In this case, I would suggest that you use the latter approach (selection from MyVOD).

If you use the latter already, then I must agree with you that this is a problem.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ajseagles3 said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but it's very annoying.
> 
> When I'm watching a recorded show in progress (ie: start watching a 9 pm show 9:30), the pop-up always comes up when the show stops recording at the bottom right of the screen, to either keep or delete. Then, when you keep, it kicks you out of watching the show and you have to go back in MyVOD and start FROM THE BEGINNING.
> 
> That issue has to be fixed.


Yes this is still a bug. It happens when you hit the jump back button after the program is finished recording. If you use the FF and Rewind it won't happen, or you could bookmark before FF thru the commercials and jump to the bookmarks if you hit jumpback by accident. It's a pain but that's what we have to do untill the fix it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

zortapa said:


> How do you begin to watch the show in the first place? Do you tune to the channel and then rewind to the beginning? Or do you select it from MyVOD and Play it from there?
> 
> If you use the former, then this behavior makes some sense because you are tuned into that channel and the R15 needs to know what you want to do when the program has finished recording. In this case, I would suggest that you use the latter approach (selection from MyVOD).
> 
> If you use the latter already, then I must agree with you that this is a problem.


Eric, this happens when playing in MYVOD while the program is still recording. It was there in 109A and is still there.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Ok, checked this out three times last night. Make sure on a channel that isn't being recorded in you TODO list and then watch a MYVOD. When you done watching that program from MYVOD it will dump you out the channel you where on before. Wait 2 mins and then try to rewind and it will only let you rewind 1 min. I tried recording the program at this point and it's the same thing a min is missing for the program. I'm pretty sure this worked ok before the 10A3. Why would the buffer lose that 1 min? It's not a changed channel after the MYVOD ended.


----------



## wohlfie

ajseagles3 said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but it's very annoying.
> 
> When I'm watching a recorded show in progress (ie: start watching a 9 pm show 9:30), the pop-up always comes up when the show stops recording at the bottom right of the screen, to either keep or delete. Then, when you keep, it kicks you out of watching the show and you have to go back in MyVOD and start FROM THE BEGINNING.
> 
> That issue has to be fixed.


Despite what others have said, I was all ready to post a note saying this appears to have been FIXED in 10A3....for both methods of viewing!

Last night I started watching Survivor at about 7:30 by selecting it from MyVOD while it was recording.....no problem at all when the recording stopped at 8:00.

Then at 10:00 I was watching The Daily Show 'live' while it was recording. I got distracted and rewound about ten minutes, then paused while I finished what I was doing. Restarted watching and had no problem at 10:30 when it stopped recording.

I was VERY excited that this had been fixed, and am disappointed others are still reporting problems....don't undertand it at all.....

(edit - spelling)


----------



## dhsetter

cabanaboy1977 said:


> But those two are the only ones left in MYVOD right?


Thought I would get back to you. You were right!  The FIND list shows upcoming shows as well as shows that I have recorded. After I thought about it, it even makes sense. :eek2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wohlfie said:


> Despite what others have said, I was all ready to post a note saying this appears to have been FIXED in 10A3....for both methods of viewing!
> 
> Last night I started watching Survivor at about 7:30 by selecting it from MyVOD while it was recording.....no problem at all when the recording stopped at 8:00.
> 
> Then at 10:00 I was watching The Daily Show 'live' while it was recording. I got distracted and rewound about ten minutes, then paused while I finished what I was doing. Restarted watching and had no problem at 10:30 when it stopped recording.
> 
> I was VERY excited that this had been fixed, and am disappointed others are still reporting problems....don't undertand it at all.....
> 
> (edit - spelling)


Wohlfie, did you try using the jumpback while you where watching Survivor, after it was done recording? This issue only happens if you use the jumpback button, while watching a MYVOD that is still record, after the recording finishes. It only happens then.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

dhsetter said:


> Thought I would get back to you. You were right!  The FIND list shows upcoming shows as well as shows that I have recorded. After I thought about it, it even makes sense. :eek2:


I thought I was nice, just was confuzed at first too. Then I figured out that it's kind of nice. I bet you you'll be able to see the showcases too (went the come out).


----------



## gvaughn

I don't know if this has been addressed before...but I haven't seen any mention of it.

I looked at my prioritizer and it seems that my manual records are only saving the last 5 episodes. All of my other series links show 99 episodes to save. I could find no way to choose "keep all" since there is no series link tab for the manual records to choose the number of episodes to keep. This should be changed. I am forced to use the manual record as a substitute for series link since the show I tape isn't recognized as a series at all.


----------



## wohlfie

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Wohlfie, did you try using the jumpback while you where watching Survivor, after it was done recording? This issue only happens if you use the jumpback button, while watching a MYVOD that is still record, after the recording finishes. It only happens then.


Well I can't say for SURE, but given I was 30 minutes behind, and that I WAS fastforwarding through commercials....I feel like I HAD to have used jump-back....but I guess I can't definately say I did.....

That being said, maybe my memory may be faulty, but my recollection of the issue was that I used to get the prompt when the recording period stopped, with NO action on my part -- that is to say I would happily be watching, 8:00 (in this case) would hit, the unit would stop recording, and prompt we what to do with the recording....

but again who knows what I may or may not have done....


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wohlfie said:


> Well I can't say for SURE, but given I was 30 minutes behind, and that I WAS fastforwarding through commercials....I feel like I HAD to have used jump-back....but I guess I can't definately say I did.....
> 
> That being said, maybe my memory may be faulty, but my recollection of the issue was that I used to get the prompt when the recording period stopped, with NO action on my part -- that is to say I would happily be watching, 8:00 (in this case) would hit, the unit would stop recording, and prompt we what to do with the recording....
> 
> but again who knows what I may or may not have done....


Try it out again tonight with something that's recording. I'll bet it'll happen. This is one time that it's 100% of the time and not random.


----------



## pjo1966

The jump-back bug is definitely still happening with me. If I remember, I try to keep tabs on when the program finishes recording so I can exit My VOD, change channels, then go back in to finish watching the program. More often than not I forget and have to go through the annoyance of having to zip through the program to get back to where I was. This has the be the most annoying bug on the R-15... that and dropping programs from the To Do list for no apparent reason.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, checked this out three times last night. Make sure on a channel that isn't being recorded in you TODO list and then watch a MYVOD. When you done watching that program from MYVOD it will dump you out the channel you where on before. Wait 2 mins and then try to rewind and it will only let you rewind 1 min. I tried recording the program at this point and it's the same thing a min is missing for the program. I'm pretty sure this worked ok before the 10A3. Why would the buffer lose that 1 min? It's not a changed channel after the MYVOD ended.


Can anyone verify this for me? I tried it on two off mine and the same thing happened.


----------



## qwerty

Minor "bug".
Has anyone noticed that if you watch something from MyVOD, and you FF or RW, then play, the lights on the unit still rotate indicating RW or FW (whatever the last action was).
Also happens in the buffer.
I'm fairly new to the R15, but I don't remember that happening before 10A3.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It has been doing that for a while.

In fact, I have noticed with 10A3 it returns to normal MUCH faster then it had before.


----------



## Wolffpack

That's the problem with placing fancy/smancy dancing lights on a unit. They're not needed to begin with and when they don't work they draw more complaints than they should.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> That's the problem with placing fancy/smancy dancing lights on a unit. They're not needed to begin with and when they don't work they draw more complaints than they should.


Maybe it's a diversion tactic, to distract us from the more serious flaws


----------



## Groundhog45

A quick observation/question. On my unit, R15-500, I have the version listed as 10A3 but with no date/time stamp after it. It was the same way with 109a. Is this common? Maybe it's because on both occasions I forced the upgrade with the reset/02468. Any ideas?


----------



## ISWIZ

qwerty said:


> Maybe it's a diversion tactic, to distract us from the more serious flaws


PSST, I don't think it's working:bang


----------



## Wolffpack

Has anyone noticed the popup letting you know the R15 needs to change channels now automatically defaults to "OK" when the time comes up change a channel?

I had one channel on and scheduled a manual record on another channel. The popup appeared 5 minutes before it the scheduled record and I let it sit there. Then, at the correct time it changed the channel and started recording.

Was this one of those problems that worked sometimes but not others?


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Has anyone noticed the popup letting you know the R15 needs to change channels now automatically defaults to "OK" when the time comes up change a channel?


Yes, isn't it annoying? But, to clarify (at least in my case), if you're watching something live on channel 1 that ends at 8:30, and have things scheduled to record on channel 2 & 3 at 8:30, you get the popup. It makes sense. It does have to change channels. But, you either have to miss the last 5 minutes of the show you're watching, or live with that big popup window for the last five minutes.


----------



## Guest

qwerty said:


> Yes, isn't it annoying? But, to clarify (at least in my case), if you're watching something live on channel 1 that ends at 8:30, and have things scheduled to record on channel 2 & 3 at 8:30, you get the popup. It makes sense. It does have to change channels. But, you either have to miss the last 5 minutes of the show you're watching, or live with that big popup window for the last five minutes.


I reported this issue to DIRECTV Technical Support and they were already aware of it. They said it will be corrected in a future software update, FWIW. -- TJ


----------



## Wolffpack

I thought I had heard reports that the popup never goes away and you end up missing the scheduled show if you do not select OK, ie no default. If that was the case I thought maybe that was something fixed.


----------



## Calebrot

Calebrot said:


> Mine taped. Tonight, after I am finished watching what I have taped, I am going to do a "reset everything", since if there are problems with this update the support crew is going to have you do that anyway. I then am not going to reset any series links until the guide is completely re-populated. I just figure it is a computer so treat it like a computer, you wouldn't upgrade the operating system without refreshing, so this way it wipes out everything you have stored and then "should" re-download the new software and reinstall it and start completely fresh. I'll let you know what happens. The other link about the direction of DirecTV over the next year and a half all ride on this unit and the other new ones working and working right. The future of this unit is very exciting. http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/pdf/DTVPdfVersion.pdf.
> 
> I still oppose having to pay for the growing pain portion until we get to that "future". Once we are there and have all this capability then charge the fee and I'll be happy to pay for it, but now is asking a bit much. Now unless they give those of us that suffered with them through this pain a discount off the "future", then I wouldn't mind.


Well I did as I said I was going to do. I did not set up any series links until the guide re-populated and before that I re-formatted the hard-drive. No luck with series links. Lost is scheduled in the todo list to record this week and next week (3/8). This coming week 3-1 is new, 3-8 is repeat. I had 16 episodes scheduled for Stargate SG1 and had to manually delete all but two. Y&R and B&B seems to be fixed, all ten episodes of each for the next two weeks are scheduled as should be. So this update didn't fix crap!

Another thing I noticed is something serious. I had a show that I scheduled to record First Run only and it recorded both episodes three hours apart from each other, same episode. After I watched one of them and reached the end and choose delete from the menu, it deleted both episodes, Big time problem.

I just got off the phone with DirecTV and they offered to send a technician out to "teach" me how to use the unit. She made these comments, "It's not a computer" Duh, it's a freaking over-glorified computer. I should not have re-formated without prior consent from DirecTV, because the operating system would replace all necessary files when upgraded. I know if I bought a new operating system for my computer I would wipe it clean and start fresh, I would not have the problem I may have been having carry over to the next operating system, so that's what I did with this unit. I have decided that I am not calling DirecTV anymore, it just causes much unneeded frustration, I will seek my answers here online. I really just want to get rid of this piece of crap.

Is anyone else having the problem with the sub-menu of MYVOD where you delete one and it deletes more than one episode of the same show?

So where I am at with DirecTV is this. I have had five different tech over the past couple of months in my home, I live in Fort Lauderdale, and the local DirecTV installer is in Miami. Not one of those five techs spoke English, so there was no communication between us. Now they want to send another non-english speaking tech to my home to "teach" me how to use something that I probably know more about than them about. BULL$hit. This unit has done more damage to my health than it's worth, I have high-blood pressure and a call to DirecTV raises it through the roof.

Please excuse my overall frustration with this unit and with DirecTV. If you have a billing problem they are more than sufficient in their help to appease, but god forbid if you have a technical problem, they are completely useless. Something else that I was told by the tech was, The updates that just have been released do NOT address the problems with Series Links, they were for other problems. Someone needs to change things at DirecTV or they will begin to lose customers left and right. In their propective it mentions the customer base is more towards the upscale client. I am not upscale, I would more say towards being poor, but satellite is still cheaper than cable. I just can't imagine "rich" people putting up with this for too much longer.


----------



## qwerty

I also reset the unit. I didn't realize I would lose everything I had recorded though. Oh well, another learning experience. I thought I was onto something though, when I specifically selected first run episodes from the guide to set up new series recordings. After it populated though, 17 items in the prioritizer = 98 in the todo list. Series link worked much better before 10A3! I only had a couple errors prior. Now it seems to record every episode for everything.


----------



## qwerty

qwerty said:


> Minor "bug".
> Has anyone noticed that if you watch something from MyVOD, and you FF or RW, then play, the lights on the unit still rotate indicating RW or FW (whatever the last action was).
> Also happens in the buffer.
> I'm fairly new to the R15, but I don't remember that happening before 10A3.


BTW - After I did the big reset, the lights on the front panel act as they should.


----------



## cobaltblue

I was wondering if the reoccuring problem with accesssing My VOD and having it not populate, was addressed with the 10A3 update. It seems to be happening much lesss ( only twice ) since my download on Tuesday. If it was'nt addressed will it be in the next software update ???


----------



## Calebrot

Yesterday I reported something in another thread that was strange. I had two of the same show recorded so I had a sub menu in the MYVOD screen. When I was finished watching the one version I choose delete from the end menu that comes up and it deleted both occurances of the show. It was just not there, it wasn't that it was on a screen requiring the down arrow or anything, there were only two entries left on the screen, and one of them wasn't that show. Well this morning when I got up and looked at MYVOD, low and behold, the remaining episode that appeared to have been deleted is back as a single entry, very strange. It should not have been recorded to begin with because it was a repeat of a First Run, but it was there, so when it disappeared yesterday, I just thought the unit had realized that it was a duplicate recording and deleted it also, but that wasn't the case, it's back this morning, after a night in sleep mode.


----------



## Wolffpack

When you delete one of two shows in a grouping under MYVOD, might the unit move the remaining show back directly under MYVOD and remove it from the now empty group? When you noticed both shows gone yesterday did you look for the missing one back under MYVOD?


----------



## Calebrot

Wolffpack said:


> When you delete one of two shows in a grouping under MYVOD, might the unit move the remaining show back directly under MYVOD and remove it from the now empty group? When you noticed both shows gone yesterday did you look for the missing one back under MYVOD?


Yes I did look for it further down the list, but like I said it was just gone. There was no page scrolling to take place, there were only three items left in the list, none of which was the show. Now I tried it today with another with subcategories and it didn't do it, but this time I watched a repeat episode and then deleted that one. Yesterday when it occurred I had watched the First Run episode and when deleting the first run, the repeat disappeared, appearing to be deleted, but after I turned my machine back on this morning it was back in MYVOD, so todays test was not accurate.

Yesterday, Same show, two recordings of First Run and also Repeat of that show. Watched First Run and deleted when requested, both gone until this morning.

Today, Another one with sub-episodes, three recordings, First Run and two repeats of the same show. I watched one of the repeats and deleted when requested and the others did not go away, so it seems like a problem with deleting a First Run episode and the repeats go away, but if you delete a repeat and the First Run is also there, it stays.

I guess overall it's not a problem because in actuallity it didn't delete the episode, just removed it from MYVOD until the system went to sleep and then woke up it was back.


----------



## psweig

Calebrot said:


> Yesterday I reported something in another thread that was strange. I had two of the same show recorded so I had a sub menu in the MYVOD screen. When I was finished watching the one version I choose delete from the end menu that comes up and it deleted both occurances of the show. It was just not there, it wasn't that it was on a screen requiring the down arrow or anything, there were only two entries left on the screen, and one of them wasn't that show. Well this morning when I got up and looked at MYVOD, low and behold, the remaining episode that appeared to have been deleted is back as a single entry, very strange. It should not have been recorded to begin with because it was a repeat of a First Run, but it was there, so when it disappeared yesterday, I just thought the unit had realized that it was a duplicate recording and deleted it also, but that wasn't the case, it's back this morning, after a night in sleep mode.


I have had the same experience. I deleted (--) one episode of "24" and the other one disappeared allso, when I returned to Myvod later the remaining episode was back. I don't think it was deleted, this is an I/O problem. More bad (rushed) programming.


----------



## miketip1

I'm not sure if its a coincident or not but start around tuesday, I keep loosing one of my two lines.

I hit reset and I have both lines working for a while, then 1 of the lines will just not work anymore. 

Yesterday I reset it right before the Uconn/'nova game (2pm est).
I run the test and everything passes.
I get to about 3:55 and it gives me the message about changing channels. But nothing else is recording.

I run the test and #1 fails. I tried switching the lines and at first #1 failed. Then after a few more resets #2 fails.

Do you think its the software or is it hardware releated?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

miketip1 said:


> I'm not sure if its a coincident or not but start around tuesday, I keep loosing one of my two lines.
> 
> I hit reset and I have both lines working for a while, then 1 of the lines will just not work anymore.
> 
> Yesterday I reset it right before the Uconn/'nova game (2pm est).
> I run the test and everything passes.
> I get to about 3:55 and it gives me the message about changing channels. But nothing else is recording.
> 
> I run the test and #1 fails. I tried switching the lines and at first #1 failed. Then after a few more resets #2 fails.
> 
> Do you think its the software or is it hardware releated?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What path do your two wires take from the SAT dish to your box.


----------



## miketip1

Earl Bonovich said:


> What path do your two wires take from the SAT dish to your box.


I replaced the single from my original install with a RCA Dual-LNB Output Replacement/ Upgrade and run a wire from each one direct to the box.

I got the R15 the week after launch, and its worked fine for 2 months until now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hmm... How far are the runs from the dish to the unit.

My guess is that the hardware may be flaking out, since the problem is not staying with the wire.


----------



## pyatta

THis is something else i noticed for the first time after my R15 went to 10A3.

I have a search that returns iowa + sports. On saturday there were 3 games back to back to back, some overlap... in the to do list before i left only two showed up, but no overlap. i didn't care about the sandwich game, no biggy... when i returned i started to watch the first game and noticed the bar said it only recorded 30 min! 

Now, maybe this is my fault, but i assumed that's all i got. i was wrong, i skipped to the end of the recording and it was all there... last second shot my team lost.. peachy... is the time of the recording by the bar accurate? or is this just me being upset/impatient. game play with the vcr controls of this thing is horrible. imho


----------



## miketip1

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... How far are the runs from the dish to the unit.
> 
> My guess is that the hardware may be flaking out, since the problem is not staying with the wire.


Less than 50 feet.

So its definatly no the software?
Do you think its the R15 or the Dual LNB?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## cabanaboy1977

You still can't change SL that doesn't have an upcoming recording with 103A, this is annoying, just because a program isn't schuduled doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to change it's default record options for when it returns to the line up. Also if you look at the info on a MYVOD show it shows you an option for epiodes but none are there, it would be nice if they let view them there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

miketip1 said:


> Less than 50 feet.
> 
> So its definatly no the software?
> Do you think its the R15 or the Dual LNB?
> 
> Thanks for all your help


My guess would be more that the something happened to the unit it self.
More so on a harware level then a software level.


----------



## miketip1

I just rechecked it. Its always the same line that is causing the problem. 

I checked all the connections and didn't find anything. I guss the Dual LNB went bad.


----------



## bp53

I just hooked up my new R15 , and tried to get the software upgrade , the info page states I have 0X10A3, with a date of 10/29/1995, it that normal ? DTV said they need to replace the box, they were not sure if it got the upgrade.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

You got the upgrade.

The date on the first update is goofy... for what ever reason.
It is the software version that is important piece

10A3 is the most current version of the software.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

miketip1 said:


> I just rechecked it. Its always the same line that is causing the problem.
> 
> I checked all the connections and didn't find anything. I guss the Dual LNB went bad.


If those tests don't check out... and the new LNB doesn't fix it...
You may want to run some new cables (through a window or something for now)

Just to test things out. It is not often... but sometimes the COAX itself goes bad. (some water or something get's in there, a nail pierces it (even if it was a long time ago, walking around the house a wind burst may simply shift it), ect)


----------



## bp53

Earl Bonovich said:


> You got the upgrade.
> 
> The date on the first update is goofy... for what ever reason.
> It is the software version that is important piece
> 
> 10A3 is the most current version of the software.


So should I let D* replace the unit , it has only just been installed. D* could not tell me if it was working properly or not


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, I wouldn't have it replaced.

What "problems" are you having


----------



## bp53

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, I wouldn't have it replaced.
> 
> What "problems" are you having


The R15 is being slugish when doing page up/down seaching for channels , the screen would freeze when trying to add in programs to record , I had to do resets a few times becasue the unit was hung. Since I always had the 103A firmware , DTV said its not a firmware issue. DTV could not figure out what the problem was, so they said that they would sent out a new unit. I'm just afraid the "new" unit will probally be a refurbish unit, where mine was brand new.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

How long would it "freeze"? when adding in programs.

When you have a decent number of SLs setup, and recordings.
Adding a program that causes a conflict would make it "freeze" for about 30-60 seconds when it is trying to resolve the conflict.

Sluggish on Page Up/Down... where? Flipping Channels or in the Guide?
As the one thing I have noticed in 10A3, the guide movement up and down is really really quick.

There a few places in the R15 where the GUI doesn't inform you that it is going to take a minute to do your request... so it may appear "hung" or frozen....

As for getting a refurbish... probably not.


----------



## dhsetter

pyatta said:


> I have a search that returns iowa + sports. On saturday there were 3 games back to back to back, some overlap... in the to do list before i left only two showed up, but no overlap. i didn't care about the sandwich game, no biggy... when i returned i started to watch the first game and noticed the bar said it only recorded 30 min!
> 
> Now, maybe this is my fault, but i assumed that's all i got. i was wrong, i skipped to the end of the recording and it was all there... last second shot my team lost.. peachy... is the time of the recording by the bar accurate? or is this just me being upset/impatient. game play with the vcr controls of this thing is horrible. imho


This happened to me during the Super Bowl. Unfortunately, I was impatient and started the recording over again and lost everything. 
Kudos for you to jump to the end even though your team lost!


----------



## dhsetter

Here is another issue that I am have not seen in this forum.
I set up a series link for the Sacto Kings. This time it recorded on an NBA channel that I don't get. (It was broadcast on a local channel.) I meant to change it but I forgot, so I was watching a different show (The Apprentice) that was currently recording at the same time.
When I tried to change the channel, I got the "Do you want to continue, stop and keep" box. That worked perfectly. I then went to MYVOD and saw the Appretice on the recorded programs but not the Kings. I had to go to the to do list to find it and find the channel it was recording on and manually go there.

Is there a way to go back and forth between recording programs?

Also was the fact that I did not see the Kings in the recorded programs because it was on a channel that I didn't get? On my old TIVO box, it would automatically erase the recording if I didn't get the channel. Does the R-15 do that?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> There a few places in the R15 where the GUI doesn't inform you that it is going to take a minute to do your request... so it may appear "hung" or frozen....


I'm being serious here. Where have you seen a screen where it tells you that it may take a minute or two?


----------



## wohlfie

Wolffpack said:


> I thought I had heard reports that the popup never goes away and you end up missing the scheduled show if you do not select OK, ie no default. If that was the case I thought maybe that was something fixed.


Yes - this was reported to happen occasionally by a number of people, including myself.

I haven't had it happen in a long time though (pre-109F or 10A3), so maybe it somehow got fixed independent of an upgrade? Or maybe I have just been lucky?

I guess its one of those things that you can't prove it IS fixed, but just one case of it happening CAN prove it ISN'T fixed....so, is anyone still having this problem???


----------



## Clint Lamor

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'm being serious here. Where have you seen a screen where it tells you that it may take a minute or two?


 I would honestly have to say I haven't seen anywhere that it tells you it's doing something and it may take some time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

On some of the FIND BY screens... You get the "construction" looking rolling bar..

That is about it though.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> On some of the FIND BY screens... You get the "construction" looking rolling bar..
> 
> That is about it though.


Ok, I know what your talking about now.


----------



## Guest

I've been able to reproduce this weirdness on my R15 that recently died as well as on the new one. If you want to try it, highlight a program in MyVOD and select "PLAY" from the options on the left side of the screen . While watching the show and before it reaches the end, press the "BACK" button. Now select DELETE and then confirm by selecting DELETE NOW. The My VOD screen appears very briefly followed by a program information screen that shows a Date & Time of 07/16 2:18a - 8:30p and "No Rating" for the channel of the program you were just watching. The screen also displays "No information available" where the program information should normally appear, and at the bottom of the screen it says: "This program is copy protected; therefore it may not be viewable."

I have been able to reproduce this error several times and the results are always the same. Is my house haunted, or can some of you reproduce it as well?

TJ in ATL


----------



## Wolffpack

I can't get to the same prompts. You state



> Now select DELETE and then confirm by selecting DELETE NOW.


Is this from the menu? While the show is still playing?

I've pressed the back button but DELETE doesn't come up.


----------



## Guest

Wolffpack said:


> I can't get to the same prompts. You state
> 
> Is this from the menu? While the show is still playing?
> 
> I've pressed the back button but DELETE doesn't come up.


I left out a step. My initial instructions should have read: ...highlight a program in MyVOD, press SELECT and then press "PLAY" from the options on the left side of the screen.

The rest of the instructions are correct. Sorry for the confusion.

TJ


----------



## cabanaboy1977

tmj30122 said:


> I left out a step. My initial instructions should have read: ...highlight a program in MyVOD, press SELECT and then press "PLAY" from the options on the left side of the screen.
> 
> The rest of the instructions are correct. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> TJ


I'm still a little confused, by any chance are you watching the show's semi live? The only time that I've really seen the jump-back ask if you want to delete is if your watching something that is still recording and hit jumpback after the program finishes recording. I've never selected delete before when this has happpened because I still want to watch the show.


----------



## Guest

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'm still a little confused, by any chance are you watching the show's semi live? The only time that I've really seen the jump-back ask if you want to delete is if your watching something that is still recording and hit jumpback after the program finishes recording. I've never selected delete before when this has happpened because I still want to watch the show.


I pressed the BACK button, not the REPLAY (jump-back-6-seconds) button, while watching a previously recorded show from MyVOD, then selected DELETE from the menu. This is not to be confused with the prompt issued at the end of a program you're watching asking if you want to keep or delete it. I pressed BACK and then selected DELETE because I had watched all of the show I cared to watch and didn't want to wait to be prompted to delete it. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

tmj30122 said:


> I pressed the BACK button, not the REPLAY (jump-back-6-seconds) button, while watching a previously recorded show from MyVOD, then selected DELETE from the menu. This is not to be confused with the prompt issued at the end of a program you're watching asking if you want to keep or delete it. I pressed BACK and then selected DELETE because I had watched all of the show I cared to watch and didn't want to wait to be prompted to delete it. Hope that clears things up.


OK, I'm now on the same page as you I thought you were talking about the jump back button, my bad. I have never hit the Back button while watching a recorded show so I haven't seen this, if I remember i'll try this when I get home. Does that copy righted program stay there if you go back into MYVOD or cause any other issues?


----------



## Guest

cabanaboy1977 said:


> OK, I'm now on the same page as you I thought you were talking about the jump back button, my bad. I have never hit the Back button while watching a recorded show so I haven't seen this, if I remember i'll try this when I get home. Does that copy righted program stay there if you go back into MYVOD or cause any other issues?


The copy-protected message seems to be issued in error and doesn't appear to cause any problems.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

tmj30122 said:


> I've been able to reproduce this weirdness on my R15 that recently died as well as on the new one. If you want to try it, highlight a program in MyVOD and select "PLAY" from the options on the left side of the screen . While watching the show and before it reaches the end, press the "BACK" button. Now select DELETE and then confirm by selecting DELETE NOW. The My VOD screen appears very briefly followed by a program information screen that shows a Date & Time of 07/16 2:18a - 8:30p and "No Rating" for the channel of the program you were just watching. The screen also displays "No information available" where the program information should normally appear, and at the bottom of the screen it says: "This program is copy protected; therefore it may not be viewable."
> 
> I have been able to reproduce this error several times and the results are always the same. Is my house haunted, or can some of you reproduce it as well?
> 
> TJ in ATL


Ok, I tried this last night and didn't get the same results. I assume that when you hit back button it goes back to the menu with play/delete/episodes/etc? When I hit the back button it goes back to the MYVOD list not to the play/delete/episodes/etc menu. Which when I think about it seems wrong and should go back to the play/delete/episodes/etc menu for the program because that is the last place you were.


----------

